# Questions about G scaled solid brass tracks



## timwrecker (12 mo ago)

I have a ton of solid brass g scale tracks that I want to get rid of so I can move on to other stuff I want to get. They are all in good condition and haven’t been touched since about 2009. I was offered $1 per foot and I’m not sure if that is a good deal considering I’m new to the train community. If that’s a rip off, what would be an ideal price for each foot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not helping you much, but some of it is oxidized. So needs cleaning. Typically, certain curves cost more and switches cost more. But see what stuff sells for on ebay for used. It also depends on the manafature of the track.


----------

